# First Shooting Experience with EOS 5D MkIV



## JoFT (Sep 13, 2016)

When I got mine on Sept. 8th I immediately took it out for a first shooting experience. Additionally I did a couple of 100 shots at a friends birthday. And I made some more technical shots as well.My finding is: Wow! Canon did a great Job to improve from 5DMkIII which I use since March 31st 2012.... What are the key topics for me - in comparison between Mk III and Mk IV:
Dynamic in the photos... The images are astonishingly rich of details in the shadows - already visible when you look at the camera back.

Shutter "shock": This is really low or close to not there: Which I feel great. It allows you to handhold maybe one stop longer....

Live View shooting with the touch screen: this has blown me away. The level of performance is close to the newest generation of Panasonic mirrorless cameras. Which is the benchmark for me - and not Sony: Wow! It is really fun to work with it f.i. in street photography as well.

It looks as it the ISO range is really extended, at least one stop minimum

Panning with live view is just awesome!

Another topic is the Autofocus with all sensor points @ f8. But there is one thing more: In Live View the AutoFocus is working even with f11, f.i. with the EF 100-400mm IS and the Extender 2x MkIII
More I could not investigate more deeply in the short time. I published some of the findings together with some images here: http://bit.ly/2ct4Oso


More to come....


----------



## JoFT (Sep 15, 2016)

Some small updates...

1. The camera flashes with Canon speedlites in live view
2. The camera does not release flash in live vie with external triggers like the Bowens triggers I own
3. The WiFi connectivity is ok, but also via Wifi: no flash release


----------



## tpatana (Sep 17, 2016)

JoFT said:


> Some small updates...
> 
> 1. The camera flashes with Canon speedlites in live view
> 2. The camera does not release flash in live vie with external triggers like the Bowens triggers I own
> 3. The WiFi connectivity is ok, but also via Wifi: no flash release



Interesting. I can try with my Yongnuos too.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 17, 2016)

JoFT said:


> Some small updates...
> 
> 1. The camera flashes with Canon speedlites in live view
> 2. The camera does not release flash in live vie with external triggers like the Bowens triggers I own
> 3. The WiFi connectivity is ok, but also via Wifi: no flash release



Hmm, I tried all 3, and all 3 the flash worked. I don't have Bowens triggers, so I used my Yongnuo 622 triggers.

Not sure what either me or you did different.


----------



## JoFT (Sep 19, 2016)

tpatana said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Some small updates...
> ...




Interesting.... I will retry: the 622 are transferring TTL. The bowens triggers are non TTL, like the Yongnuo 603.... I am going to test that, too...


----------



## shotkit (Sep 19, 2016)

Very interested to read this - thank you! I'm a Nikon shooter who's considering of making the switch, and the Live View touch screen focusing is one of the main features that's tugging at me. I run a site called Shotkit (http://shotkit.com) and many Nikon shooters are considering the switch too. It's going to be a very expensive month!!

Please keep us posted of the CONS of the camera - I'm more interested in where you feel it falls short, since up to now, all I've heard is praise for it!

Cheers

PS. latest post you may be interested in if you're looking for a wide angle lens: http://www.shotkit.com/best-wide-angle-lens/


----------



## JoFT (Sep 21, 2016)

shotkit said:


> Very interested to read this - thank you! I'm a Nikon shooter who's considering of making the switch, and the Live View touch screen focusing is one of the main features that's tugging at me. I run a site called Shotkit (http://shotkit.com) and many Nikon shooters are considering the switch too. It's going to be a very expensive month!!
> 
> Please keep us posted of the CONS of the camera - I'm more interested in where you feel it falls short, since up to now, all I've heard is praise for it!
> 
> ...




Honestly: there are not many cons. It is a great camera!!! But I will let you know about all findings..


----------



## JoFT (Sep 21, 2016)

tpatana said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Some small updates...
> ...




I will do another try: I will put a Yongnuo 622 below the Bowens triggers... maybe that helps ;-)


----------



## JoFT (Sep 21, 2016)

JoFT said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...




Yeah!!! It does. You can shoot in live View and with the Canon Connect App having the Yongnuo 622 in between the "normal" hot shoe flash (or in this case the Bowens Trigger) and the Camera! Thank you for your post. 


We learn: you can flash in Live View if you are cheating....


I will discuss this tomorrow with Canon people @ Photokina... will be funny....

The photo shows a Canon Connect Selfie using Yongnuo and Bowens Trigger on top...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2016)

shotkit said:


> Very interested to read this - thank you! I'm a Nikon shooter who's considering of making the switch, and the Live View touch screen focusing is one of the main features that's tugging at me. I run a site called Shotkit (http://shotkit.com) and many Nikon shooters are considering the switch too. It's going to be a very expensive month!!
> 
> Please keep us posted of the CONS of the camera - I'm more interested in where you feel it falls short, since up to now, all I've heard is praise for it!
> 
> ...



People coming from other brands to Canon? Inconceivable!


----------



## Act444 (Sep 22, 2016)

After playing around with the camera some more, I must admit I underestimated the improvements to Live View shooting. For the first time in a "everyday" FF camera (not counting 1DX II) live view focusing is quick enough and responsive enough to use. Coupled with the "delayed" silent shutter mode, this opens up many new possibilities for "street" shooting that would be cumbersome or impractical with the 5D3. Also much easier to shoot "chest-level" or "waist-level" shots for different angles, etc. The only thing missing is a tilt-screen, which would help even more. However I'm thinking that this is something the 6D2 will get


----------



## PhotoSimon (Sep 28, 2016)

For me the improvements in dynamic range and the live view touch focus are the most important features of the new camera. The live view touch focus will really change how I shoot. It's so much better than the mkiii


----------

